# Sub needed for Merrimack Valley area (Massachusetts)



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Looking for a Sub who wants to take on some extra work. I have 1 - 2 properties available to sub. Must have experience and insurance.
Message me if your interested and I will provide more info.

Thank you


----------



## nholmesy (Dec 2, 2015)

If you Email me at [email protected] I might be able to help. 8ft fischer on a Chevy 2500 Hd. I dont know if you need salting done on those too, I can also take care of that. contact me and give me the addresses so i can take a look at the lot sizes. Thanks, Nick


----------

